# 10 Fragen an die Boardies!



## Hecht100+ (7. September 2020)

1. Dein erster Tag im Anglerboard war am…08.08.2018

2. Wie bist Du auf das Anglerboard aufmerksam geworden? über Google

3. Das Anglerboard ist für Dich…ein interessantes Lexikon für Angelfragen

4. Das größte Boardferkel ist…In Hinblick auf meine Stellung als Mod. werde ich hier keinen Namen nennen, aber es sind einige unter Beobachtung bei mir.

5. Dein liebster Thread ist… der Ükel

6. Das nervt am AB… das neue Mitglieder, die vermeintlich dumme Fragen stellen, lächerlich gemacht werden.

7. Wie hast Du Dich die letzten 20 Jahre in der Angelei weiterentwickelt? Anglerisch kaum, man ist nur erheblich ruhiger geworden

8. Was wünscht Du Dir von der Anglerboard Redaktion? Was fehlt im Anglerboard? Wenn ich das raus habe, werde ich es Rebecca mitteilen.

9. Mit welchen Boardies möchtest Du auch die nächsten 20 Jahre im AB verbringen? Mit der Oldtimer-Gruppe und dem Ükel

10. Dem Anglerboard wünsche ich zum Geburtstag und für die Zukunft…alles gute, viele Mitleser, noch mehr neue Boardies und ruhige und sachliche Gespräche.


----------



## Bilch (7. September 2020)

1. Dein erster Tag im Anglerboard war am... 4. 7. 2017 als ich einen Rat beim Rollenkauf brauchte

2. Wie bist Du auf das Anglerboard aufmerksam geworden? Bei der Suche nach Info über Rollen im Google über Anglerboard gestolpert

3. Das Anglerboard ist für Dich... die Möglichkeit mich meinem liebsten Hobby zu widmen auch wenn ich keine Zeit habe ans Wasser zu gehen.

4. Das größte Boardferkel ist... es wäre unfair hier nur einen zu nennen.

5. Dein liebster Thread ist... Bachforellenpirsch

6. Das nervt am AB... am AB eigentlich nichts, einige (neue) Mittglieder manchmal, die Threads starten und sich dann nicht mehr melden

7. Wie hast Du Dich die letzten 20 Jahre in der Angelei weiterentwickelt? Mit den Jahren sammelt man natürlich an Erfahrungen, man weiß etwas mehr von den Fischen, Ausrüstung usw.; ob das aber eine wahre Weiterentwicklung ist?

8. Was wünscht Du Dir von der Anglerboard Redaktion? Was fehlt im Anglerboard? Nur dass es so bleibt, wie es ist.

9. Mit welchen Boardies möchtest Du auch die nächsten 20 Jahre im AB verbringen? Mit der Oldtimer-Gruppe.

10. Dem Anglerboard wünsche ich zum Geburtstag und für die Zukunft... dass Ihr noch weiter die Möglichkeit habt dieses Board in einer so guten Kondition zu halten; dass wir Boardies noch weiter die Freude haben, hier unsere Beiträge zu posten; und dass neue Boardies beitreten und auch bleiben


----------



## Andal (7. September 2020)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 354779
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. Am 29. April 2003
2. Damals durch schräge Mundpropaganda... das www war ja in weiten Teilen noch s/w 
Seinerzeit zu erwähnen, dass man auch noch in anderen Auftritten sein Unwesen treibt, galt beinahe als Gotteslästerung.
3. Ein angenehmer Ort für anglerische Plaudereien.
4. Keine Ahnung.
5. Der Ükelstammtisch - ganz eindeutig.
6. Die zunehmende Werbung, vor allem für Not Angling Goods. Aber ich sehe auch ein, dass die Kosten gedeckt werden müssen.
7. Vor 20 Jahren war ich noch ein eingefleischter Old Schooler. Heute fische ich immer noch gerne den alten, den einfachen Stiefel, aber vorzugsweise mit modernem Gerät.
8. Mit den gleichen. Oder entsprechenden, die neu hinzu kommen. Wirklich "dick" habe ich keinen und wenn, dann nicht so, dass man es erwähnen müsste.
9. Das sie die Lust nicht verlieren und ggf. das Board gegen wirtschaftliche Interessen verteidigen. Das AB ist ja im deutschsprachigen Raum schon nahe am "Kulturgut"!
10. Live long and prosper!


----------



## Kochtopf (7. September 2020)

1. Dein erster Tag im Anglerboard war an…
... einem Frühlingstag 2015, kurz vor der Prüfung

2. Wie bist Du auf das Anglerboard aufmerksam geworden?
Google

3. Das Anglerboard ist für Dich…
Ein Stück weit Wohnzimmer. Anglerisch inspirierend. Und ich habe hier Freunde gefunden

4. Das größte Boardferkel ist…
Bei all den hochklassischen Filthy olde men wird es schwer jemanden heraus zu picken.

5. Dein liebster Thread ist…
Le Ükel

6. Das nervt am AB…
Von sehr schlimm bis naja:
 - zunehmende Salonfähigkeit weitrechter Äußerungen
- keine Digitalwaage für Minimax
- keine Ripparappaehrennadel
- Kochtopf 

7. Wie hast Du Dich die letzten 20 Jahre in der Angelei weiterentwickelt?
Ich habe nicht nur angefangen zu angeln, ich habe auch mal einen Fisch gefangen. Spass beiseite: mit Gründung des Ükel habe ich mich vom Plumpsangeler friedfischiger Prägung zum Friedfischer plumpsiger Prägung etnwickelt - ein Quantensprung für mich
8. Was wünscht Du Dir von der Anglerboard Redaktion? Was fehlt im Anglerboard?
Mehr Friedfisch (was sich nicht rechnen dürfte), früheres draufhauen bei (linker wie rechter) Hetze, Titten (notfalls auch Altherren-), rippirappaehrennadel

9. Mit welchen Boardies möchtest Du auch die nächsten 20 Jahre im AB verbringen?
Mit der Crew vom Ükel, und davon ganz besonders @Minimax,  der mir auch außerhalb von Board und Ufer ein guter Freund geworden ist

10. Dem Anglerboard wünsche ich zum Geburtstag und für die Zukunft…
Mehr aktive Boardies, mehr Wahnsinn und mehr Nerdkram


----------



## geomas (8. September 2020)

1. Dein erster Tag im Anglerboard war am… - erinnere ich nicht, angemeldet hab ich mich offenbar im August 2008

2. Wie bist Du auf das Anglerboard aufmerksam geworden? - erinnere ich auch nicht, vermutlich wars ne Google-Suche nach irgendwelchen Friedfisch-Themen

3. Das Anglerboard ist für Dich… - mittlerweile fester Teil der Freizeitgestaltung, irgendwas wie ne sehr liebgewordene (und leicht zwanghafte) Pausen- und Abendroutine

4. Das größte Boardferkel ist… - ein paar echte Säue sind mir aufgefallen, und Ferkel sind wir doch alle, oder?

5. Dein liebster Thread ist… - selbstverständlich der Ükel-Stammtisch

6. Das nervt am AB… - reißererische und inhaltlich komplett irreführende Überschriften in den Branchen-News

7. Wie hast Du Dich die letzten 20 Jahre in der Angelei weiterentwickelt? - technisch ganz weit und gleichzeitig vom Ziel, dem Anspruch her, überhaupt nicht.
Ruhige Stunden am und auf dem Wasser sind für mich erholsam und auch heilsam wie sonst nix.

8. Was wünscht Du Dir von der Anglerboard Redaktion? Was fehlt im Anglerboard? - Auf reißererische und inhaltlich komplett irreführende Überschriften in den Branchen-News kann ich sehr gut verzichten. Die sind teilweise echt auf einem unterirdischen Niveau. Und Grund dafür, daß ich zum Beispiel Bekannten nicht sagen würde, daß ich hier gerne „unterwegs” bin, weil mir diese billigen Nummern peinlich sind.
Ansonsten wünsche ich mir mehr Friedfischthemen, mehr echte Berichte von ganz normalen Gewässern. „How-To”-Themen, gut illustriert, wären sicher ein Bringer. Konkrete Ideen kann ich gerne nachtragen oder beisteuern.

9. Mit welchen Boardies möchtest Du auch die nächsten 20 Jahre im AB verbringen? - Da gibts viele, ganz besonders am Herzen liegen mir selbstverständlich die Ükel-Stammtischbrüder und von dem „raubfischenden Rest” sei @Bimmelrudi (PS: und @zokker ) ausdrücklich erwähnt.

10. Dem Anglerboard wünsche ich zum Geburtstag und für die Zukunft… - zum Geburtstag viele Geschenke und danach ein Hoch-Niveau-Plateau (haha, war nur ein Spaß!).


----------



## Tikey0815 (8. September 2020)

1. Dein erster Tag im Anglerboard war am…im Oktober 2016

2. Wie bist Du auf das Anglerboard aufmerksam geworden? über Google, was sonst ? 

3. Das Anglerboard ist für Dich…mittlerweile unverzichtbar  so ähnlich jedenfalls  

4. Das größte Boardferkel ist…auch eine Bereicherung des Foren Universums und Amüsant obendrein  

5. Dein liebster Thread ist… der Ükel, eindeutig ! 

6. Das nervt am AB… am AB nervt mich nichts, es nervt manchmal die Borniertheit einzelner Boardiemeinungen. 

7. Wie hast Du Dich die letzten 20 Jahre in der Angelei weiterentwickelt? Da ich die Lizenz zum Angeln erst 6 Jahre besitze.....entwickelt es sich noch   

8. Was wünscht Du Dir von der Anglerboard Redaktion? Was fehlt im Anglerboard? Bleibt wie ihr seit und bitte mehr Fangberichte von Becca 

9. Mit welchen Boardies möchtest Du auch die nächsten 20 Jahre im AB verbringen? Die Ükelgemeinde ist unverzichtbar ! 

10. Dem Anglerboard wünsche ich zum Geburtstag und für die Zukunft…nur das beste, viele aktive Boardies und sachliche UND humorvolle Fäden .


----------



## Carphunter87 (8. September 2020)

1. Dein erster Tag im Anglerboard war am - 30.03.2007

2. Wie bist Du auf das Anglerboard aufmerksam geworden? - Gute Frage, ich glaube ich hatte eine Frage zu Barben im Rhein bei Köln und bin bei Google darauf aufmerksam geworden

3. Das Anglerboard ist für Dich... - Eine Informationsquelle, für verschiedene Techniken, Gewässer und sonstige Angelbezogene Themen

4. Das größte Boardferkel ist... - wenn man hier manche Threads durchliest, kommen dafür recht viele in Frage  

5. Dein liebster Thread ist… - Rhein bei Köln hauptsächlich, jedoch auch ganz viele andere

6. Das nervt am AB… - Das viele Threads eingeschlafen sind sowie das profilieren einiger Mitglieder

7. Wie hast Du Dich die letzten 20 Jahre in der Angelei weiterentwickelt? - ich bin mehr und mehr zum Allroundangler geworden. Waren es früher hauptsächlich Forellen, sind es heute viele verschiedene Fischarten, die man auf unterschiedliche Weisen nachstellen kann. Je nach Lust und Laune und der ein Tag in der Natur zählt heute mehr, als das man unbedingt etwas fangen muss.

8. Was wünscht Du Dir von der Anglerboard Redaktion? Was fehlt im Anglerboard? ich würde mir wünschen, dass Berichte der Mitglieder mehr im Vordergrund stehen, als die xte Rutenberichterstattung eines Herstellers. Klar, diese Berichte finanzieren das AB, aber gefühlt, hat das schon zugenommen, in letzter Zeit. Ich würde so Rutentests eventuell authenthischer rüberbringen, vielleicht einen Bericht, eines Boardies über dieses Gerät. Als eines Teamanglers. Wenn Teamangler berichten, wirkt es immer ein wenig befangen...

9. Mit welchen Boardies möchtest Du auch die nächsten 20 Jahre im AB verbringen? - da habe ich keine bestimmten. Ich hab hier von den meisten immer nützliche Tipps und Inspiration bekommen, von daher mit allen und den Jungs vom Ükel-Stammtisch würde ich es besonders wünschen, denn die sind gefühlt immer aktiv 

10. Dem Anglerboard wünsche ich zum Geburtstag und für die Zukunft… alles erdenklich Gute, auf die nächsten 20 Jahre. Cheers


----------



## eiszeit (8. September 2020)

1. Dein erster Tag im Anglerboard war am…  *13.03.2020*

2. Wie bist Du auf das Anglerboard aufmerksam geworden? *durch ein  Mitglied*

3. Das Anglerboard ist für Dich…  *Wissenaustausch *

4. Das größte Boardferkel ist… *??? leben und leben lassen und alles ein wenig cooler nehmen*

5. Dein liebster Thread ist… *Oldtimer-Gruppe*

6. Das nervt am AB…* gar nichts*

7. Wie hast Du Dich die letzten 20 Jahre in der Angelei weiterentwickelt?* nur dazu gelernt*

8. Was wünscht Du Dir von der Anglerboard Redaktion? Was fehlt im Anglerboard? *voll zufrieden*

9. Mit welchen Boardies möchtest Du auch die nächsten 20 Jahre im AB verbringen? *20 Jahre ist ne lange Zeit*

10. Dem Anglerboard wünsche ich zum Geburtstag und für die Zukunft…* alles gute und weiter so*


----------



## Finke20 (8. September 2020)

1. Dein erster Tag im Anglerboard war am…
25. Dezember 2006 
2. Wie bist Du auf das Anglerboard aufmerksam geworden?
Das kann ich so genau gar nicht mehr sagen, aber ich meine von einem Angelkollegen darauf aufmerksam gemachen worden zu sein.
3. Das Anglerboard ist für Dich…
Ein Treffpunkt von gleichgesinnten, ein Ort wo Informationen getauscht werden und neue Ideen gesammelt werden.
4. Das größte Boardferkel ist…
Da gibt es einige und um keinen zu vergessen, werde ich persönlich niemanden nennen   .
5. Dein liebster Thread ist…
  Da gibt es einige doch der Thread Die Peene vom Kummerower See bis Anklam ist mein eigenes Baby.
6. Das nervt am AB…
  Eigentlich nervt mich am AB direkt nichts, aber es gibt einige Thread und Mitglieder sind doch recht anstrengend und besserwisserisch sind.  
7. Wie hast Du Dich die letzten 20 Jahre in der Angelei weiterentwickelt?
Ich angel noch immer auf die gleichen Fischarten, nur die Montagen und die Angelgeräte sind sehr viel feiner geworden und ich muss auch nicht mehr zwingend was fangen, um einen schönen Tag am Wasser zu haben.
8. Was wünscht Du Dir von der Anglerboard Redaktion? Was fehlt im Anglerboard?
  Da fällt mir aktuell nichts ein.
9. Mit welchen Boardies möchtest Du auch die nächsten 20 Jahre im AB verbringen?
  Mit allen die konstruktiv dabei sind und ihr Wissen teilen möchten. Auf Klugscheißer, Besserwisser und Streithähne kann ich locker verzichten.
10. Dem Anglerboard wünsche ich zum Geburtstag und für die Zukunft… 
Macht weiter so wie bisher und das es noch viele Jahre weitergeht. Denkt aber immer daran, ein Forum ist immer nur so gut, wie seine   Mitglieder. Ganz wichtig ist es auch, trotz aller wirtschaftlichen Interessen, lasst es nie zu kommerziell werden.


----------



## Angler2097 (8. September 2020)

1. Am 6.07.2013.

2. Durch das Internet

3. Ein Sammelsurium an Angelwissen

4. Puh... Würde sagen Piranhia von den Leuten, die noch da sind

5. Raubfischthemen, Live vom Wasser, Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?

6. Das Threads durch Offtopic und "Späßchen" kaputt gemacht werden. Die Anglerboard Dogmen. Das Platzhirschgehabe.

7. Als ich 2013 wieder mit dem Angeln angefangen habe, wusste ich kaum noch etwas. Mittlerweile läuft es, ich lerne aber immer noch viel dazu. Wird eigentlich von Jahr zu Jahr besser und ich bin wesentlich ruhiger geworden und lass mich nicht stressen, wenn ich nichts fange. Da läuft es wie von selbst.

8. Ein paar coole neue  Mitglieder.

9. Nordlichtangler, JKC

10. Alles Gute, beste Gesundheit und auf weitere 20 Jahre


----------



## UMueller (8. September 2020)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 354779
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. Dein erster Tag im Anglerboard war am…     Es war 2012 als Gast. Tag weiß ich nicht mehr. Registriert dann am 31.12.2013

 2. Wie bist Du auf das Anglerboard aufmerksam geworden?    Über Suchmaschine bei Themen über Meerforellenansiedlung und Renaturierung der Fließgewässer.

 3. Das Anglerboard ist für Dich…     Eeine wichtige Infoquelle über Themen rund ums Angeln

 4. Das größte Boardferkel ist…        Weiß nicht

 5. Dein liebster Thread ist…     Kein spezieller

 6. Das nervt am AB…     Mir fällt nichts nerviges auf.

 7. Wie hast Du Dich die letzten 20 Jahre in der Angelei weiterentwickelt?    Schwer zu sagen. Ich beschäftige mich heute mehr mit den Gewässerstrukturen als mit neuesten Angeltechniken und Gerätschaften. Muss aber auch nicht mehr jeden Fisch fangen wollen.  

 8. Was wünscht Du Dir von der Anglerboard Redaktion? Was fehlt im Anglerboard?     Ein Thema speziell über Gewässerverschmutzung, Wasserkraft und Verbauung der Fließgewässer.

 9. Mit welchen Boardies möchtest Du auch die nächsten 20 Jahre im AB verbringen?   Salziges Silber und Zokker söllten nicht fehlen

 10. Dem Anglerboard wünsche ich zum Geburtstag und für die Zukunft…  Genügend Mitglieder, Mitleser und interessante Themen für weitere Geburtstage

geändert von Mod, ist so einfacher zu lesen.


----------



## Tricast (8. September 2020)

1. Dein erster Tag im Anglerboard war am… 16.3.2007

2. Wie bist Du auf das Anglerboard aufmerksam geworden? Durch einen Freund

3. Das Anglerboard ist für Dich… Eine Informationsquelle und Inspiration

4. Das größte Boardferkel ist… Es gibt viele, deshalb keinen Namen

5. Dein liebster Thread ist… Der ÜKEL und alles drum herum

6. Das nervt am AB… Wenn Fragen gestellt werden und der Fragesteller sich nicht mehr meldet. Sexistische und Menschen verachtende Äußerungen.

7. Wie hast Du Dich die letzten 20 Jahre in der Angelei weiterentwickelt? Bin zum reinen Friedfischangler geworden

8. Was wünscht Du Dir von der Anglerboard Redaktion? Was fehlt im Anglerboard? Testberichte über Tackle von nicht voreingenommenen Anglern auch im Friedfischbereich.

9. Mit welchen Boardies möchtest Du auch die nächsten 20 Jahre im AB verbringen? Mit dem Ükel, hier ganz besonders mit ALLEN

10. Dem Anglerboard wünsche ich zum Geburtstag und für die Zukunft… Weiteres Gelingen und ein lebendiges Forum


----------



## Tobias85 (8. September 2020)

1. Dein erster Tag im Anglerboard war am… 

laut Registrierungsdatum 13. November 2009, daran erinnere ich mich aber absolut nicht mehr. Eigentlich ist es also der 13. September 2017, als ich auf der Suche nach einer Feederrute meinen allerersten Beitrag hier verfasst habe.

2. Wie bist Du auf das Anglerboard aufmerksam geworden?

Wieso ich mich registriert habe, weiß ich nicht mehr, aber vor drei Jahren bin ich über Google wieder auf das AB gestoßen und hab dann überrascht festgestellt, dass ich hier schon einen Account habe. 

3. Das Anglerboard ist für Dich…

Inspirationsquelle, Lexikon, zweites Wohnzimmer (besonders der Ükel) und dadurch mit ein Grund für meinen niedrigen Kontostand.

4. Das größte Boardferkel ist…

Ach, da gäbe es einige Anwärter...

5. Dein liebster Thread ist…

ganz klar der Ükel!

6. Das nervt am AB…

Zur Zeit diese halb-durchsichtigen Werbebanner, die sich gelegentlich unten über die Seite legen, aber klar, der ganze Spaß hier muss halt auch finanziert werden.

7. Wie hast Du Dich die letzten 20 Jahre in der Angelei weiterentwickelt?

Ich angele jetzt fast 22 Jahre und habe die meiste Zeit wohl recht stümperhaft geangelt. Erst die letzten Jahre beschäftige ich mich gezielter mit den Methoden, den Fischarten im Detail und tendiere inzwischen stark zum Friedfischangeln.

8. Was wünscht Du Dir von der Anglerboard Redaktion? Was fehlt im Anglerboard?

Der kürzlich angeregte Friedfisch-Fotowettbewerb mit kleinen Sponsorenpreisen analog zum Quantum-Raubfischthread wäre sicher eine tolle Ergänzung.

9. Mit welchen Boardies möchtest Du auch die nächsten 20 Jahre im AB verbringen?

Mit den Ükeln natürlich, aber auch außerhalb davon gibt es einige Boardies, die ich schätze und nicht missen wollen würde.

10. Dem Anglerboard wünsche ich zum Geburtstag und für die Zukunft… 

alles Gute zum 20-jährigen und dass es sich als klassisches Forum noch lange gegen diverse Konkurrenzportale behaupten kann und noch vielen vielen Anglern Inspiration und Hilfe sei.


----------



## fishhawk (8. September 2020)

1. Dein erster Tag im Anglerboard war am…    weiß ich nicht mehr genau, registriert habe ich mich im April 2001

2. Wie bist Du auf das Anglerboard aufmerksam geworden?    vergessen

3. Das Anglerboard ist für Dich…     hauptsächlich Unterhaltung, aber auch Information

4. Das größte Boardferkel ist…        mir egal

5. Dein liebster Thread ist…     mal der, mal der

6. Das nervt am AB…     nichts spezielles, was woanders besser wäre

7. Wie hast Du Dich die letzten 20 Jahre in der Angelei weiterentwickelt?    Vorlieben für bestimmte Methoden und Fischarten haben sich z.T. umweltbedingt verschoben. Je mehr Erfahrung, desto mehr konzentriere ich mich auf Klasse statt Masse

8. Was wünscht Du Dir von der Anglerboard Redaktion? Was fehlt im Anglerboard?    fällt mir sponatan nichts konkretes ein

9. Mit welchen Boardies möchtest Du auch die nächsten 20 Jahre im AB verbringen?   Ich würde zwar manche mehr vermissen als andere, aber Namen zu nennen würde mir da nicht einfallen.  Trägt jeder auf seine Wesie zum Forum bei, der eine mehr mit Text, der andere auch mit Bildern, der nächste dann mit Witz , und wenn mich einer stören würde,  könnte ich ja "ignore" aktivieren

10. Dem Anglerboard wünsche ich zum Geburtstag und für die Zukunft…   Genügend Klicks und Content, damit es so weitergehen kann


----------



## fischerheinrich (8. September 2020)

1. Dein erster Tag im Anglerboard war am…  *3. Sept 2004, oh, ja, lange her...*

2. Wie bist Du auf das Anglerboard aufmerksam geworden? *ich war in der Hamburger Angelszene, Zanderkant und so weiter aktiv, bin dann im Blinker-Forum gelandet und von da zum Anglerboard, spannende Zeit damals*

3. Das Anglerboard ist für Dich… *ein Ort um viel zu lesen..*

4. Das größte Boardferkel ist… *mich interessieren ehr die Inhalte, weniger die Autoren..*

5. Dein liebster Thread ist…  *Langeland, Gewässergute und Bewirtschaftung*

6. Das nervt am AB…  *das gerade die mit mit wenig Ahnung so viel schreiben...*

7. Wie hast Du Dich die letzten 20 Jahre in der Angelei weiterentwickelt? *technisch wenig, war mal high-Level Kunstköderangler und jetzt sehr entspannter Allrounder*

8. Was wünscht Du Dir von der Anglerboard Redaktion? Was fehlt im Anglerboard? *viel mehr Naturschutz- und Angelpolitik! so, wie es mal war...*

9. Mit welchen Boardies möchtest Du auch die nächsten 20 Jahre im AB verbringen? *mit netten Boardies mit viel Ahnung*

10. Dem Anglerboard wünsche ich zum Geburtstag und für die Zukunft…  *alles Gute! und setzt euch für die Angler ein!!*
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Forelle74 (8. September 2020)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 354779
> 
> 
> 
> *Wir hätten da mal ein paar Fragen an Euch...*



1. Dein erster Tag im Anglerboard war am…
26. Januar 2017

2. Wie bist Du auf das Anglerboard aufmerksam geworden?
Google

3. Das Anglerboard ist für Dich…
Interessante Plattform zum austauschen und dazulernen.

4. Das größte Boardferkel ist…
Puuuh....keine Ahnung

5. Dein liebster Thread ist…
Da gibts mehrere:
Raubfisch Stammtisch,Bachforellenpirsch, Fliegenbilder Thread, Live vom Wasser, Einige Bilder Threads.....

6. Das nervt am AB…
Einige Werbung,  vor allem die 0,0 mit Angeln zu tun hat.
Und das ich aktuell grad nicht mehr ordentlich schreiben kann,weil die zurück Taste hier nicht normal funktioniert.

7. Wie hast Du Dich die letzten 20 Jahre in der Angelei weiterentwickelt?
Da hat sich meine Leidenschaft fürs Karpfen Angeln und Fliegenfischen weiterentwickelt.

8. Was wünscht Du Dir von der Anglerboard Redaktion? Was fehlt im Anglerboard?
Fällt mir grad nix ein.
...


9. Mit welchen Boardies möchtest Du auch die nächsten 20 Jahre im AB verbringen?

Mit den Aktiven die immer für nen ordentlichen Ratschlag und Tip zu haben sind.

Und diejenigen die immer Tolle Threads und Themen erstellen .

10. Dem Anglerboard wünsche ich zum Geburtstag und für die Zukunft…
Alles gute und weiter so


----------



## Kochtopf (8. September 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> 6. Das nervt am AB…
> Einige Werbung,  vor allem die 0,0 mit Angeln zu tun hat.
> Und das ich aktuell grad nicht mehr ordentlich schreiben kann,weil die zurück Taste hier nicht normal funktioniert.


Chrome unter Samsung?
Mir hat ein Browserwechsel (ja @Fruehling ich weiss, du hast es schon vor Wochen geraten) geholfen (aktuell nutze ich opera)


----------



## ralle (8. September 2020)

1. Dein erster Tag im Anglerboard war am…   14.05.2001

2. Wie bist Du auf das Anglerboard aufmerksam geworden? -- War damals glaube ich das einzige 

3. Das Anglerboard ist für Dich… ---- Ratgeber - Wissenspeicher - und manchmal lustig

4. Das größte Boardferkel ist…  --- behalte ich für mich

5. Dein liebster Thread ist… ---- Norwegen / Dänemark und Aale 

6. Das nervt am AB… ----- Das manche Themen zerfleddert werden

7. Wie hast Du Dich die letzten 20 Jahre in der Angelei weiterentwickelt? ----- Die Angelei wurde vom Material her verfeinert

8. Was wünscht Du Dir von der Anglerboard Redaktion? Was fehlt im Anglerboard?-----das man irgendwann mal ein Boardtreffen organisiert

9. Mit welchen Boardies möchtest Du auch die nächsten 20 Jahre im AB verbringen? --- keine Namen - wären zuviele

10. Dem Anglerboard wünsche ich zum Geburtstag und für die Zukunft… viele Neuanmeldungen und aktive User


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. September 2020)

1. Dein erster Tag im Anglerboard war am… 

*viel früher als ich mich angemeldet habe, da ich mitgelesen habe wegen einer Rute zum schweren Hechtangeln in Schweden, die Tipps waren so gut, dass ich beschlossen habe, auch mich anzumelden und Tipps zu geben*

2. Wie bist Du auf das Anglerboard aufmerksam geworden?

*google*

3. Das Anglerboard ist für Dich…

*Zeitvertreib*

4. Das größte Boardferkel ist…

*gibts diese Frage jetzt wieder, dachte dies war schon vor längerer Zeit OUT ?*

5. Dein liebster Thread ist…

*da ist ziemlich viel gleich interessant, zudem wechseln da die Theads*

6. Das nervt am AB…

*dass das AB zunehmend Plattform für braune Gedankensuppe wird, ob user entsprechende Äußerungen naiv oder bewußt äußern oder liken, ist mir dabei egal*

7. Wie hast Du Dich die letzten 20 Jahre in der Angelei weiterentwickelt?
*
noch perfekter geworden  *

8. Was wünscht Du Dir von der Anglerboard Redaktion? Was fehlt im Anglerboard

*sag ich hier nun nicht, ist ja ein Glückswunsch&Geburtstagstheard*

9. Mit welchen Boardies möchtest Du auch die nächsten 20 Jahre im AB verbringen?

*tatsächlich mit allen *(auch wenn im ersten Zugriff scheinbar Widerspruch zu Frage 6)

10. Dem Anglerboard wünsche ich zum Geburtstag und für die Zukunft…

*vivat, crescat, floreat AB*


----------



## Forelle74 (8. September 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Chrome unter Samsung?
> Mir hat ein Browserwechsel (ja @Fruehling ich weiss, du hast es schon vor Wochen geraten) geholfen (aktuell nutze ich opera)


Android vom Smartphone


----------



## Kochtopf (9. September 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Android vom Smartphone


Bei mir ging backspace nur unter chrome nicht mehr beim letzten oder vorletzten update


----------



## Bilch (9. September 2020)

Seit dem letzten großen Update ist das Schreiben von Beiträgen auf dem Smartphone für mich eine sehr zeitverschwenderische Angelegenheit geworden, vor allem, weil mir das Textfeld immer hin und her springt bzw. verschwindet. Habe gestern Opera installiert und ich habe das Gefühl, dass es viel besser ist als mit Chrome (danke @Kochtopf, danke @Fruehling )


----------



## Kochtopf (9. September 2020)

Freut mich @Bilch, aber fairerweise muss ich sagen dass @Fruehling Firefox empfiehlt, ich mag nur Opera mehr


----------



## Mooskugel (9. September 2020)

1. Dein erster Tag im Anglerboard war am…
Laut Profil am 22.04.2012. Da aber als Nichtangler auf der Suche nach Infos für meinen Sohn, daher auch der Name. Wirklich aktiv erst seit Mitte 2019

2. Wie bist Du auf das Anglerboard aufmerksam geworden?
Wahrscheinlich über Google

3. Das Anglerboard ist für Dich…
In erster Linie eine Anhäufung von viel Wissen. Aber auch Unterhaltung und Plattform für News rund ums Angeln.

4. Das größte Boardferkel ist…
So richtig negativ ist mir da noch keiner aufgefallen

5. Dein liebster Thread ist…
Das Foto des Tages

6. Das nervt am AB…
eigentlich nix...

7. Wie hast Du Dich die letzten 20 Jahre in der Angelei weiterentwickelt?
Die ersten 17 Jahre liefen sehr, sehr schleppend. In den letzten knapp 3 Jahren habe ich Riesenfortschritte gemacht. (Habe die Prüfung erst am 06.12.2017 abgelegt)

8. Was wünscht Du Dir von der Anglerboard Redaktion? Was fehlt im Anglerboard?
Eine Rezeptsammlung/Datenbank wäre Hammer

9. Mit welchen Boardies möchtest Du auch die nächsten 20 Jahre im AB verbringen?
Mit Allen


10. Dem Anglerboard wünsche ich zum Geburtstag und für die Zukunft…
Nur das Beste.
Für die Zukunft. Das sie den jetzt eigeschlagenen Weg weitergehen. Das die junge Anglergeneration angesprochen werden kann und Neulinge nicht durch die alteingesessenen Boardies verschreckt werden.


----------



## Aalzheimer (9. September 2020)

1. Dein erster Tag im Anglerboard war am…
wohl am 08 Mai 2012.

2. Wie bist Du auf das Anglerboard aufmerksam geworden?
Ich war sehr aktiv bei den Raubfischfreunden und habe auch heute noch mit vielen einen sehr engen Kontakt.
Da sich das Forum aber mehr oder weniger "aufgelöst" hatte, habe ich mich hier angemeldet. Das AB war mir vorher schon als stiller Mitleser ein Begriff.

3. Das Anglerboard ist für Dich…
Die Möglichkeit zu Berichten und zu lesen. Zu beraten und beraten zu werden.

4. Das größte Boardferkel ist…
irgendwie jeder Mal. Wer schafft es nicht sich mal einen aus dem kreuz zu leiern?!

5. Dein liebster Thread ist…
Der alljährliche Aale Thread, Live vom Wasser und eigentlich auch Langeland, obwohl es hier sehr ruhig geworden ist.

6. Das nervt am AB…
Catch and Release. (damit verbunden das manche User versuchen, Fang Berichte und Bilder in irgendeiner nervigen Entnahme und Mengendiskussion abzuleiten)

7. Wie hast Du Dich die letzten 20 Jahre in der Angelei weiterentwickelt?
Vom Spinnfischangler zum "Geisteskranken Stellfischrutenangler" 

8. Was wünscht Du Dir von der Anglerboard Redaktion? Was fehlt im Anglerboard?
Ich bin mit der aktuellen Redaktion und Gestaltung zufrieden. 

9. Mit welchen Boardies möchtest Du auch die nächsten 20 Jahre im AB verbringen?
Von den Raubfischfreunden habe ich gelernt, dass aus solchen Plattformen Freundschaften fürs Leben entstehen können, die auch trotz räumlicher Trennung zu alljährlichen Events und Treffen und sogar gemeinsamen Urlaub führen können. Also eigentlich erstmal alle, die sich aktiv beteiligen. Es gibt aber natürlich User, deren Berichte und Bilder ich sehr gerne Folge, und mit denen ich auch gerne mal gemeinsam ans Wasser gehen würde. Persönlich möchte ich an dieser Stelle aber nicht werden.

10. Dem Anglerboard wünsche ich zum Geburtstag und für die Zukunft…
das einfach wieder mehr Leute aktiv werden, und somit der verdiente Lohn für die Arbeit gegeben ist.
Dem Jesco wünsche ich, dass er für den Notfall eine Ersatzmütze nach seinem, wenn auch merkwürdigen, Geschmack findet.


----------



## Cpt Haddock (10. September 2020)

1. Dein erster Tag im Anglerboard war am…
Als stiller Mitleser seit etwa 2006, angemeldet seit 2008. An meinen alten Nick "da Poser" wird sich wohl kaum noch einer erinnern.
2. Wie bist Du auf das Anglerboard aufmerksam geworden?
Ich habe damals tatsächlich nach einem Forum gesucht und bin hier fündig geworden.
3. Das Anglerboard ist für Dich…
Ein Ort zum Schmökern, für Geräteempfehlungen jenseits von Marketing BlaBla, für kleine Praxistips und Ideen.
4. Das größte Boardferkel ist…
Ich liebe Spanferkel, ansonsten habe ich hier noch keines erlebt was richtig schlachtreif geworden wäre.
5. Dein liebster Thread ist…
Keinen bestimmten,, am häufigsten lese ich in "Angeln Allgemein", "Friedfischer" und "Günstig Kaufen"
6. Das nervt am AB…
Fragesteller die dann zu wenig Feedback geben/ sich nicht mehr melden.  Wenn man schon einen eigenen Fred erstellt sollte man den auch entsprechend betreuen.
Zumindest ein Abschlusspost wäre schön, ist aber wohl von einigen zu viel verlangt.
Das manche wirklich spannende Freds (die das Potential zum Nachschlagewerk hätten) zerlabert werden und man sich durch ellenlange nicht sachdienliche Kommies quälen muss. Das liegt wahrscheinlich in der Natur der Sache. Aber manchmal wünschte ich mir eine klarere Trennung/ Aufteilung zwischen Sach- und Kommentarfred zu bestimmten Themen.
7. Wie hast Du Dich die letzten 20 Jahre in der Angelei weiterentwickelt?
Anfang der 2000er habe ich das klassische Grundbleiangeln um das Feedern, später auch mit Methodfeedern erweitert.
8. Was wünscht Du Dir von der Anglerboard Redaktion? Was fehlt im Anglerboard?
Der Bereich "Angelpraxis" könnte mehr Einträge gebrauchen, damit mit der Zeit eine Art Datenbank für Geräte, Ausrüstung, Berichte und Methoden entsteht. Manche lesenswerte Berichte gehen sonst einfach im Wust anderer Freds unter. Edith sagt: Ich kann mich z.B. noch an mindestens einen tollen Erlebnisbericht von "Prof Tinca" erinnern, leider im Fredsalat verschwunden und nur durch eine mühsame Boardsuche wiederzufinden. Ein Eintrag wie "Angelerlebnisse" in der "Angelpraxis" könnte zum Sammelbecken solcher Berichte und Anekdoten werden. Er müsste natürlich etwas "beworben" werden- stiefmütterlich behandelt würde er ansonsten versauern.
9. Mit welchen Boardies möchtest Du auch die nächsten 20 Jahre im AB verbringen?
Ach da gibt es viele, manchmal fällt einem so auf das man von einigen regen Boardies länger nichts mehr gehört hat. Schade, aber nicht zu ändern- der Lauf der Dinge.
10. Dem Anglerboard wünsche ich zum Geburtstag und für die Zukunft…
Das es sich durch neue Mitglieder immer wieder erneuert und ein lebendiges Forum bleibt. In den 2000ern sind im jungen Internet viele Foren entstanden die mittlerweile tot/ altersschwach sind.


----------



## Der Knüppler (11. September 2020)

Ich weiß nicht mehr genau den Tag, wann ich das erste Mal von Anglerkollegen auf das Board aufmerksam gemacht wurde. Ist 15 Jahre her, damals noch als "Megalodon" unterwegs. Konnten zumindest ein Ruttenfischen am Lech feiern, war lustig. Seitdem gab ich vielen Leuten Tipps, wie wann wo am Lech zu fangen ist. Gab diese durch persönliche Erfahrungen und solchen von Anglerkollegen weiter. Bekam dann sehr oft PNs mit Fragen hierzu und wenn ich antwortete: "ich bin dann da und da, sprich mich an, dann geh'n ma , kam nix mehr. Auf solche Abgreifer hab i keinen Bock mehr. Von daher: schade! Bin etz WhatsApp-Gruppen verschiedener Gewässer, in denen nur solche aufgenommen werden, die nicht nur abgreifen sondern auch Wissen/ Erfahrung teilen. Ohne Fischneid.


----------



## Der Knüppler (12. September 2020)

Is leider so...


----------



## Andal (12. September 2020)

Sich eine Erfahrung selber anzueignen, oder eine Idee einfach zu probieren und weiter zu entwickeln scheint immer mehr aus der Mode zu kommen. Schließlich gibt es ja die sozialen Netzwerke und deren Benutzer haben gefälligst zu liefern.


----------



## ollidi (12. September 2020)

1. Dein erster Tag im Anglerboard war am… >  28.08.2001

2. Wie bist Du auf das Anglerboard aufmerksam geworden? > Google. Zu der Zeit gab es auch nichts anderes

3. Das Anglerboard ist für Dich… > eine grosse Familie, in der man sich auch mal zoffen kann und anschliessend wieder verträgt

4. Das größte Boardferkel ist… > da gibt es mehrere

5. Dein liebster Thread ist… > aktuell keiner so richtig. Dafür gibt es zuviel gute. Früher waren es die Schuppenaale

6. Das nervt am AB… > zerpflücken vieler Threads mit OT Postings

7. Wie hast Du Dich die letzten 20 Jahre in der Angelei weiterentwickelt? > durch das Board habe ich  - für mich - viele neue Angelarten kennengelernt. Ich denke noch mit Freude an das erste ABBA bei minus 20 Grad mit damals ausgeliehenen Brandungsruten, weil ich da noch keine eigenen hatte

8. Was wünscht Du Dir von der Anglerboard Redaktion? Was fehlt im Anglerboard? > aktuell nichts und wenn mir etwas einfällt, bekommen die das sofort mitgeteilt. Vielleicht mehr Besinnung darauf, daß es hier eigentlich um Angeln als andere weltliche Themen geht. Letzteres liegt aber auch sehr an uns allen.   

9. Mit welchen Boardies möchtest Du auch die nächsten 20 Jahre im AB verbringen? > eigentlich alle. Jeder hat so seine Ecken und Kanten und das macht es für mich aus

10. Dem Anglerboard wünsche ich zum Geburtstag und für die Zukunft… > das es sich als Ur Anglerboard noch lange hält, sowie der Nachwuchs an neuen Boardies nicht abreisst


----------



## Lajos1 (13. September 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Sich eine Erfahrung selber anzueignen, oder eine Idee einfach zu probieren und weiter zu entwickeln scheint immer mehr aus der Mode zu kommen. Schließlich gibt es ja die sozialen Netzwerke und deren Benutzer haben gefälligst zu liefern.



Hallo,

stimmt. Gerade bei vielen aus der jüngeren Generation (wobei ich "jünger" aufgrund meines Alters etwas weiter fasse ) bemerke ich, dass die Fähigkeit ein Gewässer zu lesen gar nicht bis allenfalls rudimentär vorhanden ist.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (13. September 2020)

Hallo,



Andal schrieb:


> Sich eine Erfahrung selber anzueignen, oder eine Idee einfach zu probieren





Lajos1 schrieb:


> Gerade bei vielen aus der jüngeren Generation



Ist halt der Zeit und den Umständen geschuldet, dass diese Generation nicht mehr gezwungen ist, selber Erfahrungen zu machen und diese Schritt für Schritt weiter zu entwickeln.

Einfach googlen und kopieren konnten die älteren ja nicht, die mussten da schon mehr Mühe investieren.

Trotzdem gibt es m.E. auch noch genügend jüngere Angler, die sich anglerisch stetig weiterentwickeln und den reines Nachmachen nicht reicht. 

Die Erwartungshaltung an die Informationsfreudigkeit über Detailinformationen zu AngelstellenMethoden etc. erscheint mir bisweilen aber auch schon etwas überzogen.


----------



## Andal (13. September 2020)

Man kann ja auch nur über die was sagen, deren "Wirken" offenbar wird.


----------

